# Holme Moss - happy now



## Chrisc (6 Jul 2010)

Well today I decided not to stay in the office after lunch, met a mate and went to have a crack at one of the things I'd put on my list for the year, our big local hill, Holme Moss.

Happy to say that despite the strong headwind I made it to the top in one. 
Fears about compact gearing were put to bed and we came back down, climbed up out of Holmfirth and New Mill, threw in Near Bank (nasty little bugger of a climb) and then went up to Emley moor just so we'd been to both transmitters in the space of an hour. Could clearly see the winding road up the moss from Emley, was hard to believe we just rode up it!


----------



## Banjo (6 Jul 2010)

Nice one Chris .Great feeling when you conquer a big hill isnt it?Especially one with views from the top.

Even though hills sap your strength I think I would find somewhere really flat boring to ride.Not that I get much chance to be bored on the bike round here.


----------



## Chrisc (6 Jul 2010)

Banjo said:


> Nice one Chris .Great feeling when you conquer a big hill isnt it?Especially one with views from the top.
> 
> Even though hills sap your strength I think I would find somewhere really flat boring to ride.Not that I get much chance to be bored on the bike round here.



Cheers! Yep, it's been on my mind for along time and it was a better idea to just go for it with no planning or preparation to scare myself out of the idea!
Here's the top with apologies for the shorts...we left from the office so I had no kit other than shirt and shoes...


----------



## Bayerd (6 Jul 2010)

Nice one Chris, HM's also on my to do list, although I'm not sure when....


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2010)

Nice one - which way up the Moss - Woodhead side or Holmfirth side. 

The Holmfirth side is where some 'bugger' (read ToB) put those markers every 1/4 mile....starts about 2.5 miles from the top, when things start getting hard. Nightmare with a headwind up that way.

PS that's not the gear to be riding a nice Bianchi in !!!


----------



## Chris James (6 Jul 2010)

Holme Moss isn't too steep, although can be windy and does go on about, especially now with the road markings counting the distance down (very slowly!). The section near the band hall always seems the worst to me!

Near Bank is horrible but compulsive .. I came off there on black ice a couple of years ago and have never viewed the road in quite the same way since.


----------



## Steve H (6 Jul 2010)

Nice one Chris - I have to drive up here sometimes when I'm on my way to a different office location, but never been brave enough to ride it yet.


----------



## Chrisc (6 Jul 2010)

Cheers all! Went up from Holmfirth into a 20mph bugger of a headwind. Very hard last section but knocked it down a couple of gears each time I had to stand and then back up to sit and it wasn't as bad as I thought. 
The bit by the bandroom is steep but mercifully short and I got up there without the little gears ok. 
I did apologise about the shorts... sorry again normally have my rapha tourers on that my lovely wife bought me at xmas. Shame they didn't get to the top with me. Next time!
I actually found those markers helpful, could kind of tell how hard it had been over the last bit of effort and see how hard it was gonna be for the rest. Who is Tob?


----------



## longers (6 Jul 2010)

Tob = Tour of Britain.

Well done Chris! Fast descent on the other side. 
Not been up there this year


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2010)

Good effort!

I've ridden up Holme Moss about 5 times now but I think I've only managed it once without stopping, despite the low gears I have on my bike. I've usually given myself backache on the way over there courtesy of Wessenden Head and Holme Moss finishes my back off.

Where is Near Bank? I had a quick look but couldn't spot it on the OS map.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jul 2010)

Get in chris! Ive not been up there meself this year due to not having a geared bike, soon to be rectified......


Funny story. I was driving up over holme moss with the good lady a few years ago on the way bnack from london in the old mondeo.

Gasping for a wee at the top, stopped to relieve myself, as you do. Got back in the car- wouldn't start again! Had to bump start the bugger at the peak of holme moss!


Luckily had a bit of a run up for it though....B-)


----------



## Chrisc (6 Jul 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Good effort!
> 
> I've ridden up Holme Moss about 5 times now but I think I've only managed it once without stopping, despite the low gears I have on my bike. I've usually given myself backache on the way over there courtesy of Wessenden Head and Holme Moss finishes my back off.
> 
> Where is Near Bank? I had a quick look but couldn't spot it on the OS map.



Near Bank is in Shelley, near the bottom of the climb up to Emley. When I'm at a proper computer I'll stick a flag in a google map for you. 
Cheers Longers & Dan, well you couldn't pick a better place for a bump eh? ;-)


----------



## jamesxyz (6 Jul 2010)

Well done - your next mission, should you decide to accept it, is to try the climb from Jackson Bridge near New Mill. about 150m in about 1.1km i.e. average 12% but some bit well in excess of 20%!

There's another one from Stocksbridge too - see Britain's 100 Greatest Cycling Climbs book - Holme Moss gets 5/10, the JacksonBridge gets 8/10 I think!!

BTW CHris - are you a (fairly) recent rider around Windscar reservoir / windmills area - I've seen a guy a few times lately on a Bianchi that I hadn't seen before. I'm (usually) on a red white Trek if you see me.


----------



## Philk (6 Jul 2010)

Very well done, Im envious , you chaps who get up hills relatively easily are my heros.

May be in a couple of years ill be there but atm ill just look up to u lot


----------



## Chrisc (6 Jul 2010)

jamesxyz said:


> Well done - your next mission, should you decide to accept it, is to try the climb from Jackson Bridge near New Mill. about 150m in about 1.1km i.e. average 12% but some bit well in excess of 20%!
> 
> There's another one from Stocksbridge too - see Britain's 100 Greatest Cycling Climbs book - Holme Moss gets 5/10, the JacksonBridge gets 8/10 I think!!



I came down that last week. Used to live in Hepworth so know those hills very well. Have gone from Holmfirth to Had Edge, that's long and nasty. 
Mind, the climb home from New Mill to the Sovereign is no walk in the park either! 
Will have to get that book tomorrow and I'll try that climb at the weekend.

Yep, I got the bike late march and nip up around the windmills a lot 
Just doing laps cos it'd the flattest bit around here! Will look out for you on the rounds.


----------



## jimboalee (6 Jul 2010)

Well done.

I went up HM in the morning before the British round of the world cup went up. The Wincanton Classic?







It's the view that makes it worthwhile.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2010)

Philk said:


> Very well done, Im envious , you chaps who get up hills relatively easily are my heros.
> 
> May be in a couple of years ill be there but atm ill just look up to u lot B)


Ride up Barkers Butts Lane flat out about 20 times a day - that'll give your climbing a boost! 

I used to have to dismount riding my 5-speed racing bike up that on the way home from school, but 40 years on I can get up it easily on my singlespeed bike.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2010)

jamesxyz said:


> There's another one from Stocksbridge too...


There are chevrons all over the map round there! Ewden Bank is a tough bugger out that way. The first time I tried it, I not only had to walk, I had to take my shoes off to do it (when I was still using the Look system)!

Jimbo - that picture wasn't taken near Holme Moss - there aren't any flat bits round there! The Wincanton Classic moved a few times - was that picture taken when it took place round the Brighton area?


----------



## Chrisc (6 Jul 2010)

ColinJ said:


> There are chevrons all over the map round there! Ewden Bank is a tough bugger out that way. The first time I tried it, I not only had to walk, I had to take my shoes off to do it (when I was still using the Look system)!
> 
> Jimbo - that picture wasn't taken near Holme Moss - there aren't any flat bits round there! The Wincanton Classic moved a few times - was that picture taken when it took place round the Brighton area?



Not as many chevrons as over your way. Mind there's bugger all flat! It does you good!


----------



## jimboalee (7 Jul 2010)

ColinJ said:


> There are chevrons all over the map round there! Ewden Bank is a tough bugger out that way. The first time I tried it, I not only had to walk, I had to take my shoes off to do it (when I was still using the Look system)!
> 
> Jimbo - that picture wasn't taken near Holme Moss - there aren't any flat bits round there! The Wincanton Classic moved a few times - was that picture taken when it took place round the Brighton area?




That piccie was taken from the Wych Gap at the top of the Malverns.

At the foot of the hill is Malvern Link, which is the turn point on one of my 100km DIY Audax routes. Malvern Link is at 50m above sea level. Wych Gap is at 300m above sea level.
Its 3.0 km from bottom to top with a good stretch of flat through Great Malvern.
Straight up AFTER a 50km ride from home.

Through the gap and down a little is 'The Kettle Sings' cafe where Worcester St Johns CC are permanently present.

The bike was my Spesh with a 39 small ring and 12-25. As I recall, I used the 23 sprocket on the steep bits. I hate going into the basement...


----------



## jamesxyz (7 Jul 2010)

Chrisc said:


> I came down that last week. Used to live in Hepworth so know those hills very well. Have gone from Holmfirth to Had Edge, that's long and nasty.
> Mind, the climb home from New Mill to the Sovereign is no walk in the park either!
> Will have to get that book tomorrow and I'll try that climb at the weekend.
> 
> ...




Will look out for you too - the climb is worth it for the tank , Soviet T-34 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## jimboalee (7 Jul 2010)

There's a fantastic view ( I'm told ) from Arthur's Seat.

Space Alien's departure point seconds before the invasion.


----------



## Chrisc (7 Jul 2010)

Not seen that tank? Where's that then?


----------



## jamesxyz (7 Jul 2010)

Top of the jackson Bridge climb - difficult to explain. From the white pub at the crossroads (can't remember it's name but it's at the top of the hill that goes down past Crag rats Brasserie) After that steep little kick with the hairpin left right combo follow the road down past the caravan in the field (on your right) through the left hander (90 degrees) and take the next left - looks like it goes nowhere - the road then forks. The left fork takes you down the climb, the right goes to a track eventually (that's where I took the pic), you'll see the tank whichever way you go.

Does that make sense? If I see you out, I'll point you in the right direction or take you past it.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2010)

jimboalee said:


> That piccie was taken from the Wych Gap at the top of the Malverns.
> 
> At the foot of the hill is Malvern Link, which is the turn point on one of my 100km DIY Audax routes. Malvern Link is at 50m above sea level. Wych Gap is at 300m above sea level.
> 
> ...


Ah! 

I want to do a ride down to the Malverns from Coventry some time but I think it's a bit far and hilly to do on the singlespeed bike that I keep there so I'll take my geared bike down for the ride. Maybe I'll propose it as a CC forum ride and start it from the cyclists' memorial at Meriden?


----------



## Chrisc (7 Jul 2010)

I know where the tank is now. That pub is the Victoria and the tank is up on Scar Hole Lane. I used to ride the other unmade track up Cheesegate Nab on my enduro bike, actually just as tiring as riding a push bike up. Especially when you misjudge the bend, ride fully into the hedge and spend half an hour trying to drag the motorbike out of there...
The main climb is up Tenter Hill, really nasty, even in a car!!
Think I'd have made it how I felt yesterday but not today! Need a few days to recover I think!


----------



## jimboalee (8 Jul 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Ah!
> 
> I want to do a ride down to the Malverns from Coventry some time but I think it's a bit far and hilly to do on the singlespeed bike that I keep there so I'll take my geared bike down for the ride. Maybe I'll propose it as a CC forum ride and start it from the cyclists' memorial at Meriden?



140km round.

If you do organise this ride, I'll join the group as the ride past the Norman Green Sports Centre ( B4012 ) after getting my Start proof in S'hull.

The decreased distance will be 60km each way for me to use it as a DIY 100.
Midway proof will be at a 'Farm shop' just by Martin Hussingtree on the A38.
Turn proof will be at The Kettle Sings.


----------



## Chrisc (10 Jul 2010)

jamesxyz said:


> Well done - your next mission, should you decide to accept it, is to try the climb from Jackson Bridge near New Mill. about 150m in about 1.1km i.e. average 12% but some bit well in excess of 20%!



Did it today, bl**dy hell it was hard in the heat! Had to stop at the bench to take off my helmet and glasses. Couldn't see out for the torrent of sweat pouring out of me! Now to work on getting up in under 5 minutes....ha!


----------



## jamesxyz (11 Jul 2010)

Chrisc said:


> jamesxyz said:
> 
> 
> > Well done - your next mission, should you decide to accept it, is to try the climb from Jackson Bridge near New Mill. about 150m in about 1.1km i.e. average 12% but some bit well in excess of 20%!
> ...




I did it in 8:53 but would like to get sub 8mins


----------



## Chrisc (11 Jul 2010)

jamesxyz said:


> Chrisc said:
> 
> 
> > jamesxyz said:
> ...



I didn't clock it at all but I think it was sub 20.... plus 10 trying to learn to breathe again at the top.


----------

